# Senior Eye Sight Declining - What to Do?



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Some of us have no choice but to shoot with glasses. I have had to wear 'em for distance my entire life. Getting used to bifocals dozen years back was a challenge. Now I have a different set of glasses for many things. 

My suggestion is to get with your optometrist and come up with a solution.

The biggest thing I have encountered is string interference with my glasses. So, I have to wear the glasses with the smallest frame. As such I have a limit as to how high an anchor I can use. I've settled on index finger on the cheekbone. This is ok without string walking, as once I get past about 3/4" crawl, I tend to "un-nock" the arrow with the edge of my glasses when I draw back. Es no bueno!


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I just got used to shooting with glasses, my sister had Lasik surgery and swears she doesn't need glasses anymore. A couple of things I do. I couldn't shoot with bifocals, but I might get a pair made with a lower bifocal. I shoot with my left eye closed (because I am left eye dominant shooting right handed), so I had a pair of glasses made with my reading prescription made in the left eye and my long distance in my right eye but my pin is fuzzy so I extended my sight with a dovetail bar (longer arms) and use a 2" scope on my HHA Kingpin which allows me to use a larger peep and lets in more light. The Kingpin yardage magnifier really helps too! I didn't like the peep sights with the verifiers they were too dark for me. Hope this gives you some ideas. You can last try the clip on magnifiers that clip on to your hat, my friend uses those!


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Contacts.
But I'm lucky...my eyesight isn't too bad yet. -1.0 in each eye and hasn't diminished in a long time.
I'm a perfect candidate for lasik.
Buy once, cry once right?


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I know years ago they used to make diopter peep sights and used along with a scope took care of many people vision issues.... I do not know if these are still being made. My wife had lazic surgery and replaced her eyes lenses with some corrective lenses which she just loves not having to wear glasses anymore.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5288705&p=1106152443#post1106152443

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3952618&p=1090696946#post1090696946

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2069646&p=1067913626#post1067913626

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1610782&p=1062323834#post1062323834

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2085875&p=1068105931#post1068105931

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1045146&p=1055915124#post1055915124

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4316673&p=1094896505#post1094896505

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4303186&p=1094732034#post1094732034

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3879402&p=1089841786#post1089841786

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2131898&p=1068697408#post1068697408

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2920746&p=1078114786#post1078114786


This is just a sampling in general section.


Rocky


----------



## mudd32 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clarifiers & verifiers....the fountain of youth for old eyes!!!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I had eye surgery last year, I see like a 20 year old now. I still need reading glasses but my distance vison is 20-20.
Nick


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I just close my eyes and use the force. My shooting is as bad with my eyes open as closed. [emoji38]

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## drmajor (Nov 10, 2010)

No peep.. Can't see with it.

Several knocks- nose & corner of mouth.
Get sight as far out as possible.
Got rid of horizontal sight pins. Clutters things up.... I have 4- vertical pins- all small. Mainly set up for 30 yes on main pin.

Installed a laser sight. This corrects my torque and double check my pins.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have worn glasses for over 50 years, learn to open stands so you are not turning your head so much & looking through the edge of your glasses. If have bifocals don't get the no line ones as there sweet spot is so small it is hard to get it clear.
If your eye Dr. says you have cataracts ask him about a new lens that will make you far sighted & can shoot with out glasses & see like you have 20/20 again, but the down fall is you close up you will need glass but for $20.00 I have 20 pair laying around from the dollar store & that has made my out door way more fun as any time it was warm my glasses would fog up & end up shooting with out them & that SUCKED big time. If any one has questions on the cataract surgery just PM
me with questions.


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

I am in the early stages of having my eye sight deteriorate. I now wear corrective lenses for both distance and reading. I still shoot/hunt without my glasses but am getting to the point where that is not going to be a great option for much longer.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

As kballer said, cataract surgery can (and most likely will) be the difference! My vision had gotten to the point I had to carry binoculars to see where the arrow hit at 15 yards! Further, I couldn't see a street sign until I was already in the intersection. I thought my Kindle had dark gray text on a light gray background.

Enter cataract surgery (you get one eye done, and later the second eye). After having had the first eye done, I went home and turned on the TV. The first thought I had at that point was that my wife had bought me a new TV. THE BRIGHTNESS, SHARPNESS, AND COLOR had been totally unknown to me for years!

I still wear glasses - they correct for astigmatism and give me reading vision (bifocal). But even without them, I'm now 20/20.

Don't wait! Set up an appointment with your ophthamologist asap!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

JimDE said:


> I know years ago they used to make diopter peep sights and used along with a scope took care of many people vision issues.... I do not know if these are still being made. My wife had lazic surgery and replaced her eyes lenses with some corrective lenses which she just loves not having to wear glasses anymore.


-------------
Hello 
Still have the scope and there instruction sheet for focal length by color 
Lost the peep [ Later


----------



## m-ctsellers (Mar 10, 2007)

For compound bow shooters I use Specialty Archery products peeps with lens. The verifier lens are like buying cheater glasses. They sell about 5 or 6 different strengths.


----------



## San Diego Dad (Nov 18, 2013)

I am 70 years old. Got my first glasses when I got my driving permit at age 16. Glasses for driving and movies most of my life. Contacts for 13 years in my 30's and 40's. I was a classroom teacher at age 48 and I wanted to see my overhead projector at 14 inches, and the back of the classroom at 30 feet. The solution was monovision. I have a corneal ring implant in my left eye for distance. My right (shooting) eye is untreated. I use a 5 pin .019 Hogg It, and a 1/16 inch SA peep. I am in the early stage of cataracts, where the vision in my untreated eye actually improves. I'll get the cataract surgery when I have to, but not before. I shoot 300 shots a week practice and 30 tournaments a year. Seeing the targets and pins is no problem.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

The lens my wife got when she had her eye surgery on both eye's is made like the lens on a progressive focus pair of glasses. Not really sure how they work but she paid considerable more for them and she can see close and at a distance very well now.


----------



## sailordll (Dec 12, 2017)

I have been using progressive, no-line, bifocals for couple of years now and boy do they really help with close up seeing.
Took a while to get use to but then no worries. They have better technology now with larger "sweet spot" for viewing with less need to tilt your head so much.
Practice with them shooting before you go hunting to get accustom to them.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
The eye subject and its pitfalls for a archer.
I have Glaucoma in both eyes. Had my right aiming eye operated on the pressure set.
Guys my recommendation throw away that bottle of eye pressure drops. Have a operation and get that operation done early.
Using those eye drops to lower eye pressure I have found to be a joke.
Had a friend archers wife. I suggest she go and have the operation to set her eye pressure. She chose not to. She is now blind.

Now I had a cataract on both eyes. Was scheduled to have both removed.
Decided to try the removal on my right aiming eye first as it was worst than my left eye.. Things turned out fine. But there was a kicker. I now have a negative right aiming eye. That target was far enough as it was. ha ha

Sad to say there is more. I have MG. No cure. Now I was told to get a eye Vite-um.
That was a shock .Never heard of them. Chose Visa Vite do a google search for eye Vite-um.

Guys if I had only kn-owned of them 40 years ago.
I am 82 + still see and enjoy twanging my bow. U decide . :cheers: [ Later


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> Contacts.
> But I'm lucky...my eyesight isn't too bad yet. -1.0 in each eye and hasn't diminished in a long time


I'm with you, my right eye is -1.25 and my left -1.00. I wear readers but can see distance and my pin (with and extended dovetail) just fine. Just remember with Lasik its not permanent. If your eyesight degrades you may need it again.


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

My sight was declining also. I had a clarifier peep installed which helped take the blur away from my pins. The only draw back is that it blurred my target a little bit but not too much to see where I needed to put the arrow.


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

*Try the anchor sight*



91264viper said:


> Declining Eyesight - Most all seniors are faced with this issue, so I just wanted to get a post started to see how archers have dealt with eyesight issues.
> 
> For me I have good vision for distance but up close I have to have glasses to set my sight. If I put glasses on and try to shoot it is horrible. No way I could shoot with glasses on.
> 
> Let's hear what others have to say about this topic.


See the following testimonial. I have several more you can find on our website:

Sent: Friday, December 22, 2017 9:02 AM 
To: [email protected] 
Subject: Archery Innovations Contact 


I'm a believer. I wear progressive lens glasses and it's a PITA using a peep. After searching for an answer I finally settled on the Anchor Sight. At first it was weird not having a peep, as that is how I learned to shoot. The more I use it, the more natural it feels. It's almost like a hybrid of instinctive and sighted shooting. Target groups shrunk immediately, by about 50% at any range. I've been able to take deer with it this season and expect it to be completely second nature by next. Thanks guys, good job.
--Charles


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

mudd32 said:


> Clarifiers & verifiers....the fountain of youth for old eyes!!!


I just put my clarifier back in.


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm 73 years old and hunt from the ground. I would never have filled my tag this year had I been using a peep sight. With the open field of view to the target and faster acquisition I got the shot off in time. Peeps, classifiers and such just get in the way.


----------



## Hogwort (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm 66 years old with the usual fading eye problems. The problem I have when trying to shoot 3-d shoots and my eyes is this, if I try to shoot with pins or a scope and a peep is I can't see the pin or pins and I can see the target at distance reasonably well. So I tried a verifier peep at the lowest possible power and I can see the pins really well but then I have a diminished target picture to a point that I'm almost guessing at what I'm shooting at. And that is with no scope magnification because with a lense in the peep and a scope lens the target picture is totally gone. So if I use only a scope lense and no peep lense the target picture is crystal clear and I can see every last little target detail. But the sight pin is almost invisible to the point of being useless. There seems to be no happy medium . I have tried every thing and every combo of peeps and scope lenses I can think of with no with no luck. So if anyone can figure this out Please reply to this blog.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Hogwort said:


> I'm 66 years old with the usual fading eye problems. The problem I have when trying to shoot 3-d shoots and my eyes is this, if I try to shoot with pins or a scope and a peep is I can't see the pin or pins and I can see the target at distance reasonably well. So I tried a verifier peep at the lowest possible power and I can see the pins really well but then I have a diminished target picture to a point that I'm almost guessing at what I'm shooting at. And that is with no scope magnification because with a lense in the peep and a scope lens the target picture is totally gone. So if I use only a scope lense and no peep lense the target picture is crystal clear and I can see every last little target detail. But the sight pin is almost invisible to the point of being useless. There seems to be no happy medium . I have tried every thing and every combo of peeps and scope lenses I can think of with no with no luck. So if anyone can figure this out Please reply to this blog.


I have tried everything you can imagine when it came to verifiers and what I found out by accident was that string angle makes a difference. I use the weakest verifier Specialty makes with a 37in ata bow. It seems with shorter ata bows the string is further away from your eyes and it changes how a verifier works, when its closer to your eye it works perfect for me, pins are clear and so is the target. I need correction for distance and reading, with this set up I can still wear my glasses to shoot. Set the bifocals low as possible in the lenses also. You will notice also in low light conditions your vision isn't as good as a bright sunny day, when you try out verifiers to buy try them out in low light conditions as they will work well in good lighting also.


----------



## MLehrer (Sep 28, 2009)

Broke down and bought glasses this year (to help) I tried to using them to sight in this year, everything went wide right. So I went back to using cheaters to read on stand, problem there is you gotta take em off to shoot. Upgraded to a Carbon Defiant this winter. It looked like the peep lined up OK from the previous owner, but my sight picture was kinda blurry. I may have to move the peep down a hair to look so's I'm not looking through the reader part of the bifocals. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

Hogwort said:


> I'm 66 years old with the usual fading eye problems. The problem I have when trying to shoot 3-d shoots and my eyes is this, if I try to shoot with pins or a scope and a peep is I can't see the pin or pins and I can see the target at distance reasonably well. So I tried a verifier peep at the lowest possible power and I can see the pins really well but then I have a diminished target picture to a point that I'm almost guessing at what I'm shooting at. And that is with no scope magnification because with a lense in the peep and a scope lens the target picture is totally gone. So if I use only a scope lense and no peep lense the target picture is crystal clear and I can see every last little target detail. But the sight pin is almost invisible to the point of being useless. There seems to be no happy medium . I have tried every thing and every combo of peeps and scope lenses I can think of with no with no luck. So if anyone can figure this out Please reply to this blog.


Give the Anchor sight a try, 30 day money back and call if you need more time. Try shooting not using a peep sight and do what you need to do to clear your vision of pins and target. If you can do this you will be able to shoot accurately with the Anchor sight.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Anchor Sight said:


> Give the Anchor sight a try, 30 day money back and call if you need more time. Try shooting not using a peep sight and do what you need to do to clear your vision of pins and target. If you can do this you will be able to shoot accurately with the Anchor sight.



Hello All Anchor sight has been a god sent for me. 
Just do your home work and set it up right. Or I would gladly be of help. [ Later


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Specialty Archery clarifiers — .5/1/1.5/2/3

Pair with a quality lens. 

Consider alternative aiming references. 

I like the Axcel cross-hairs; they are coarse enough to not fade out like a small pin like a .010 or .019 pin.

The lens will have more effect the further it is from your eye.

Unfortunately, you may have to experiment with sight extension, lens strength, and clarifier strength to find what works for you.


----------



## 240m3srt (May 6, 2013)

Does this do the same thing as the IQ Retina lock? If you have the IQ would this still be of benefit?


----------



## wabbit (Jan 12, 2016)

lasik while middle age took astigmatism to 15/20 (yes better than average) and as i moved towards 'mature' i needed reading glasses which as has been pointed out is a PITA to shoot your shooting sports equipment. 

optician wanted $250 + to build a set

then i discovered top focal glasses from https://sspeyewear.com/pages/search-results?q=top bifocal&p=1 for a set of clear, yellow, darker, top focal for $59. ordered two sets for both shooting bags.

takes several practice sessions to get your form use to them so you quit fidgeting while wearing them.


----------



## Hogwort (Aug 1, 2005)

THANX TO ALL WHO REPLIED TO MY POST. I now have a few more things to try I hope all of your replies will help me come up with somethig that will work for me, Thanx again, Hogwort.


----------



## Carverscout (Dec 13, 2015)

I had my eye doctor cut a special lens for my right eye. He had me bring my bow in and after a process of me drawing the bow and him doing a lot of marking and measuring.he then made the glasses, basically what they have is the sweet spot is out in the top inside of the lens. I can't see real well out of that eye looking normal, but when I look through the peep then I see fine. The other eye has a normal lens with a bifocal so that I can score and call arrows. I guess I should say, that my eyes are bad enough that I still have to use a 8X scope and a #3 clarifier to see the target, but with them all together I seem to be able to enjoy the sport still. Now I just need to hold all of that in the middle long enough for the release to go off!


----------



## jems (Dec 4, 2011)

Having my cataracts fixed in the next month, i've had difficulting seeing detail on targets for a long time. will post the results. 

Jems


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

jems said:


> Having my cataracts fixed in the next month, i've had difficulting seeing detail on targets for a long time. will post the results.
> 
> Jems


Had my surgery last year, best thing I've every done! Good luck!


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

Hogwort said:


> I'm 66 years old with the usual fading eye problems. The problem I have when trying to shoot 3-d shoots and my eyes is this, if I try to shoot with pins or a scope and a peep is I can't see the pin or pins and I can see the target at distance reasonably well. So I tried a verifier peep at the lowest possible power and I can see the pins really well but then I have a diminished target picture to a point that I'm almost guessing at what I'm shooting at. And that is with no scope magnification because with a lense in the peep and a scope lens the target picture is totally gone. So if I use only a scope lense and no peep lense the target picture is crystal clear and I can see every last little target detail. But the sight pin is almost invisible to the point of being useless. There seems to be no happy medium . I have tried every thing and every combo of peeps and scope lenses I can think of with no with no luck. So if anyone can figure this out Please reply to this blog.


I wish I had an answer for ya. I have much of the same problem. I wear progressive bifocals and have to wear a pair of glasses without them to shoot. I can see my pins well enough but the target is a bit fuzzy. I've tried verifiers and clarifiers with no luck. One issue I can't understand is my problem with Vegas targets. Just looking at any target I can see it fine. Look through my peep and there begins the issue. When I look through my peep at a Vegas target the dang thing goes oblong. I may need to just get a pair of glasses with the regular bifocal, but then do I look through the bifocal and see my pins better and the target worse? I also have glaucoma, so I wonder if that's the issue. I would pay just about anything to find a way to see through my peep better and see my pins and target better.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jems said:


> Having my cataracts fixed in the next month, i've had difficulting seeing detail on targets for a long time. will post the results.
> 
> Jems


Had both eyes done. Can't say that it has made much of a difference.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hogwort said:


> I'm 66 years old with the usual fading eye problems. The problem I have when trying to shoot 3-d shoots and my eyes is this, if I try to shoot with pins or a scope and a peep is I can't see the pin or pins and I can see the target at distance reasonably well. So I tried a verifier peep at the lowest possible power and I can see the pins really well but then I have a diminished target picture to a point that I'm almost guessing at what I'm shooting at. And that is with no scope magnification because with a lense in the peep and a scope lens the target picture is totally gone. So if I use only a scope lense and no peep lense the target picture is crystal clear and I can see every last little target detail. But the sight pin is almost invisible to the point of being useless. There seems to be no happy medium . I have tried every thing and every combo of peeps and scope lenses I can think of with no with no luck. So if anyone can figure this out Please reply to this blog.


==========

Hello Hogwort
Can you raise your bow. With out looking through your peep. And put you pin on the target. [ Later
Hello


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Nick728 said:


> Had my surgery last year, best thing I've every done! Good luck!


=============
Hello Nick
I just had my right aiming eye done.
As a suggestion ask them if they are going to put a positive or negative Lens in.

I never even new there would be a difference. So I didn't ask. Well now I have a negative Lens in my right aiming eye. Every thing is small and far away. I now use a great big old dot. [ Later


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, I went from wearing glassed over 40 years to not needing glasses except for reading. I can drive more comfortably at night & I can see the targets without lenses in my sights. My vision went from progressive lenses to 20 20. Even though I wear glasses for reading I can get by without glasses which was impossible before the surgery. The goal of the surgery was to get me back to 20 20 and it was flawless.
The problems with progressive lenses almost kept me from shooting. I even had special glasses made, the surgery made me feel like a kid again and it raised my scores enough to make me competitive once again. I can see the circles on a 3D target, that was impossible even with a lens in my sights. Best thing I've ever did!
N


----------



## just ulgy (Aug 23, 2012)

Found out today that I need cataract surgery on both eyes. I hope the target will be clear when its done. The thought of quitting has crossed my mind.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Pushing 50 years young,,I have had corrective lenses since i was 12yrs old. Astigmatism in both eyes so starburst lights at night and bad sight at distance has been my norm for many years. At 40 i began having to wear readers even though my contacts worked fine for distance. This also causes issues with pin focus as we all know. I now wear a bifocal contact which has gotten rid of my readers but still hard to focus clearly on a target and sight pin aiming. The best thing I have found in a longtime is my new EZV sight. No pins just an open V that fits the body of an animal and is calculated to the speed of my bow. Im not telling anyone to go buy one or even trying to promote the sight. Just giving my experience which has been 100% positive for me not having to focus on a pin,plus I have ditched my peep sight aswell. Now I can focus on my target and instincts with the sight takes over. I am loving the fact I am not hindered with trying to focus on 2 diffrent things at 2 different distances. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

try one of these, I shot some of my best scores with one, also use one for hunting. pm me.


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

What the heck are they?


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

sight rings. I make them . 8/32 and 10/32 thread, they are better than a pin.


----------



## iuodcoats (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm an optometrist in a rural area with lots of hunters/shooters both bow and rifle. I have my patients bring their equipment with them to their appointment (Yea guns don't bother people much around here). What people have to realize is nobody sees both their pin and the target clearly at the same time without a scope, even young people. Once we figure out the person's shooting style, meaning do they focus more on the target or the pins I can usually offer a solution. I frequently use multifocal contacts. If the patient has cataracts, it's an excellent opportunity to dramatically improve their vision. My advice would be to find an eye doctor willing to let you bring in your equipment and with the time to help with a solution. If you're close to Connersville, IN I work at Yaryan Eye Care and would love to help you out.


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

arrow1347 said:


> sight rings. I make them . 8/32 and 10/32 thread, they are better than a pin.



How do they work?


----------



## 3D Grandpa (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm 58 years old and have the same problem. I tried shooting with my glasses on, and had zero luck with that. An archery shop I was going to years ago, talked me into a verifier.......... haven't looked back since. I've had to go to a stronger lens a few years ago, but that's been it. If it wasn't for that verifier, I wouldn't have been able to shoot my bow.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

I have bifocals and could shoot fine with a scope and clarifier.
Tried to shoot pins in the bow hunter division and had issues.
Decided to give up the compound and focus on recurves.
Best decision I ever made.
Shooting in Barebow division and having loads of fun.
Don't need to shoot heavy weight either.

Nick


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

iuodcoats said:


> I'm an optometrist in a rural area with lots of hunters/shooters both bow and rifle. I have my patients bring their equipment with them to their appointment (Yea guns don't bother people much around here). What people have to realize is nobody sees both their pin and the target clearly at the same time without a scope, even young people. Once we figure out the person's shooting style, meaning do they focus more on the target or the pins I can usually offer a solution. I frequently use multifocal contacts. If the patient has cataracts, it's an excellent opportunity to dramatically improve their vision. My advice would be to find an eye doctor willing to let you bring in your equipment and with the time to help with a solution. If you're close to Connersville, IN I work at Yaryan Eye Care and would love to help you out.


My eye Dr is a absolute hottie and I love going to have her do my check ups but not sure she would allow my bow in there or even know where to start to help my shooting vision.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuodcoats (Jan 18, 2015)

LOL, I wouldn't switch to me. I'm not that good looking.


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Went to a single sight pin with a 4x magnification lens (HHA)

Got glasses with lens that do not include bifocal component so I am not bothered with blurred or double vision. 
Carry readers with me to put on the end of my nose if I need to see something close or in lower light conditions.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I shoot a 4x or 6x lens with a 3/64 peep. I take my glasses off to shoot. Target is in focus without my glasses. No clarifier.


----------



## BareBow1! (Apr 9, 2018)

I cant see crap up close but distance is good,can't shoot a pistol cause sights are a blurry mess. My eye doc said the only thing that would fix it was a time machine!!! I tried shooting pins a while back and they were a blurry blob too so I'll stick with barebow and all those issues go away.


----------



## ep120794 (Feb 3, 2018)

I just went from reading only glasses to progressive lenses and so far I like them.


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

If you go peepless it will eliminate most vision problems when shooting a bow. I'm 73 with bi-focal and still hunt using my Anchor Sight with no problem. Your accuracy will improve as well.


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

Hogwort said:


> I'm 66 years old with the usual fading eye problems. The problem I have when trying to shoot 3-d shoots and my eyes is this, if I try to shoot with pins or a scope and a peep is I can't see the pin or pins and I can see the target at distance reasonably well. So I tried a verifier peep at the lowest possible power and I can see the pins really well but then I have a diminished target picture to a point that I'm almost guessing at what I'm shooting at. And that is with no scope magnification because with a lense in the peep and a scope lens the target picture is totally gone. So if I use only a scope lense and no peep lense the target picture is crystal clear and I can see every last little target detail. But the sight pin is almost invisible to the point of being useless. There seems to be no happy medium . I have tried every thing and every combo of peeps and scope lenses I can think of with no with no luck. So if anyone can figure this out Please reply to this blog.


What I would recommend you try is start shooting without a peep sight and start experimenting to clear your sight picture of target and pins. Getting rid of the peep sight should help you visually at the start. Once you find what combination works best then get set up with an Anchor Sight and watch your groups shrink to a level you haven't seen in years. We have a no hassle 30 money back for any reason and if you need more time just let us know. Read the following testimonial:

March 1, 2018
Like several others who have left their reviews I no longer have my youthful eyesight. I started researching for alternatives to help me with some sort of solution. I had never thought about shooting without a peep sight, or even heard of it. Shooting without a peep, unbelievable…so I thought..!!! Well needless to say I found the Anchor Sight and some other alternatives, during my searches. But the Anchor Sight just kept peaking my interest. Finally after gathering as much information online that I was able to acquire, I went straight to the source. After many communications with Lynn that ended with a phone call, I made a purchase. It turned out to be the best purchase that I could have made. I set it up as the directions stated. Then after making some adjustments on my sight and then tweaking the Anchor Sight some, I started working on getting it zeroed in on the target. Shot a few groups with it, arrows were touching each other. Not quite zeroed yet, made another adjustment. Shot again to get a group started and on my second shot, I "Robin Hooded " the 1st arrow...!!! Needless to say it made this 61 year old archer feel like a kid on Christmas Day..!!! I had to make one more adjustment to get it zeroed, but I still cannot get over how tight my groups are now. I don't ever remember shooting groups this tight with a peep sight. This product and Lynn at Archery Innovations are awesome...!!! Great product and I recommend it 100%... throw the peep sight away...!!!
Andrew


----------



## mphillips2 (Sep 5, 2018)

I am 64 years old and have pretty good distance vision. My close up vision requires +3.50 to read clearly. I have experienced the same problems trying to see the pin and clear target. I tried a lot of different things. The best I have come up with is mono contacts +1.5 in my left eye(shooting eye) and +3.50 in my right eye. I use a peep and a 4x lens. I shoot with both eyes open. This works best for me. I never could shoot with glasses. I tried bifocals and progressive lens. With the mono contacts I can see down range and close up. With the contacts you don't have worry about them fogging up or dealing with rain.
I plan on trying a 6x lens. I understand that I will notice more "wobble" but still want to try it for myself. I shot with a senior at Cullman this year that was using a 6x and lens. He said he really liked it. He shot pretty good.


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

*Try the anchor sight*

Put the pin on the target and confirm your (eye position/anchor point) then release the arrow. Simple, effective and accurate.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I wear progressive lenses and have no problem with them interfering with string or arrows, I anchor middle finger in edge of my mouth shoot split finger recurve. But I have to say seeing a small spot (the aim spot) on a target at 18 or 28 meters is hard and when I practice I put 1 inch black stick on spot in target center to help. Can't do that in tournaments but you can get a sight memory kind of picture from practice that helps. I have given up my Olympic dreams /I mean fantasies.. and still get thrilled when I can nick that black spot in the center of the target on occasion. I used to take 10x binocs with me to see exactly where my arrows landed....


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

I have pretty good distance vision but need reading glasses. I got custom shooting glasses (with lower bifocal insets,made for shooters) from www.decot.com . They make the lenses in about a dozen different colors and can make them with or without a prescription. The lenses can be swapped out, so I got one frame & 2 sets of lenses; yellow for indoor target shooting & blue-green for outdoor target shooting.


----------



## rchr4life (Jul 11, 2017)

???


----------



## bowanalee (Feb 24, 2007)

All you have to do to test your peepless theory is look beside your peep instead of through it. Its the same both ways for me. My pin is to blurry or to haloed to use. My eyes are good except for reading glasses. 
When a verifier is added in my peep, I have a perfect pin to use and my targets clear. Its just when I add a scope lens that the problem starts again. I can't use both a verifier and scope lens at the same time because the targets blurry. Not the pin. 
I'm testing a few other things as soon as my order gets here. I've only tried a 4x and 2x lens and I've never tried a clarifier. I have a 6x, 8x lens and 2 clarifiers coming. Well see ?


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

I have cataracts and one eye is near sighted the other is far sighted. outdoors I can still see ok but shooting indoors sucks!! can not see the target clearly, just working on a solution so that I can still enjoy this sport.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I the middle of May I experienced the onset of double vision. I went to the eye doc who sent me to the hospital for a CT scan, blood work, EKG, and a bunch of other stuff that showed no serious problems. He gave me corrective lenses which didn't work at all, so I went back and got another prescription. It didn't work either. I decided to go to another eye doc and he gave me a third prescription which worked for about a week and the double vision came back. I returned for another prescription and this one lasted for about 6 weeks and the double vision returned.

In late summer I was stumbling around a local 3D course when I happened to run across an eye doc who is a member of our club so I told him of my problem, and right there on the range he diagnosed me as having had a very microscopic mini-stroke which is nothing serious, it just happened to hit the blood supply to one of my eye muscles. He told me that my vision would continue to change for a few months then stabilize. He also gave me the name of a eye doc who was known for dealing with just my condition. I made an appointment with the new guy and he was tremendous. He ran a ton of diagnostics then gave me a prescription the really worked. 

My double vision has evaporated and now my eyes are sharp enough to see all my misses sharply and clearly. My scores haven't improved much but at least now, after seven months of visual hell I can at least see again.

Automan


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

It's those dang floaters that are messin' me up.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm pushing 71 and wear no line bifocals. I found out a few months ago that I shoot better by NOT wearing my glasses. I gave my daughter one of my bows and all her shots were almost a foot to far to the right, When I shot with my glasses on I was hitting the bullseye. Took my glasses off and I was then shooting almost a foot too far to the right. So now I take my glasses off when I shoot, much better. My accuracy is much better now. I have no explanation why this should be this way but I like shooting without my glasses.


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## aqua1957 (Oct 18, 2018)

I am new to archery. I had Lasik done many years ago but my problem now is close up. I have tried a 4X lens for shooting indoors at 20 yards but it is still not very clear with a yellow colored clarifier any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you tried different aperture sizes in the peep? If you go smaller it can help clear the target, give that a try & see if that might help you.


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

I’ve used .19 pins for years but happened to buy a HHA from an AT guy with a .29. It was the model I was looking for and the price was right so I thought I could put up with the big pin. Now I wish I had the .29 pin on all my sights. Much easier for these old eyes!


----------



## uncletj (Feb 28, 2004)

mudd32 said:


> Clarifiers & verifiers....the fountain of youth for old eyes!!!


no doubt


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have found a verifier for my pin and a 4X lens , the target is a little shaded with this setup but clear enough to see the target well.


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

I am 68 now and am lucky to have a good pair of Carl Zeiss Progressive Lens eyeglasses with big Sweet Spot which enables me to see through the peep and scope. It is a superb lens for me.


----------



## Brown E (Sep 15, 2004)

What is largest peep anyone is shooting with?


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

I was shooting with a 1/4" and dropped down to a 3/16" on my new Hyperforce.


----------



## Magnum Force (Jan 18, 2019)

Just turning 60 and I'm struggling with the need of glasses. Use to be able to fend off the younger shooters, sons, daughter, son-in-law. Then came the sight deteriorating. They all started to beat me occasionally at shoots but I'd chide back with the proof is on the wall. Finally I decided since I was now wearing bifocals pretty much all the time I would have to learn to shoot at least 3-D with them on. It wasn't easy and I still don't like them but I can now run with the big dogs again! I still haven't gained the confidence to wear them hunting much but I can see it won't be too many years before I need to. Fogging, glare, and worried deer may see a reflection off of them are all issues I worry about.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

74 now 6X lens & .030 peep w/o clarifier.


----------



## PRH (Jan 25, 2015)

I wear progressive lens glasses and could not get a clear target picture. Tried using some different low strength reading glasses and helped considerably.


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

My optometrist gave me something called mono vision. One contact lens I use in my master eye. Gives me the ability to see the pins and the target


----------



## IA3D (Feb 15, 2019)

I shoot with a clarifier lens in my peep sight and I also shoot with a clarifier lens in my CBE bow sight.


----------



## DeerLakeArcher (Jan 22, 2019)

Speciality Archers and Hamanski make a kit for there peep sights that has a variety of peep sizes and 5 different clarifiers to help clear the picture for us "Old Bucks". Depends on if you are shooting with a power lens in your sight and what your trying to clear up then the verifier may be the answer. There are some good clips on you tube on the clarifiers and verifiers. You just need to find the right combination.


----------



## wingmanbobone (Aug 9, 2016)

IAM 71. Try contacts . Check with your eye doctor. I wear a +1.75 in shooting eye and multi focal in other eye for reading


----------



## dcalvert (Mar 3, 2019)

Been shooting Bows and Pistols with glasses for years, never bothered me much. I do have a couple of pairs that I had my Eye doctor adjust the prescription in my dominate eye to specific sight distance to make sight to come into perfect focus.
You can measure the distance from your sight to from your eye and a good Dr. will work with you on it. It helps if he is a shooter/hunter.


----------



## Freedom15 (Oct 8, 2015)

At 69 I had cataract surgery and now shoot with out glasses


----------



## 3drcher (Jan 8, 2016)

i wear contacts, with this issue i take my right contact out so i can see my pins clear. and leave my left one in so i can see distance. takes some getting used to but works.


----------



## Twlewis (Mar 13, 2019)

I started waring glasses when I was 10.now at 68 I have progressive noline bifocals and a cataract developing in my left eye. You learn to adapt.


----------



## Ksman62 (Dec 14, 2016)

I use 6X with 5/32 peep clarifier. The thing that made it work for me was more power. shoot 4X for years now shoot 6X. I'm 64 now.


----------



## JerrySanford (May 13, 2018)

Exactly right!👍


----------



## ripeye1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I shoot with varavifer(not claifer) and 4 power scope for target and varavifer only for pins for hunting. 
Both target and pin are in focuse.


----------



## Semperfisurveyo (Feb 24, 2019)

Lucky enough to have good distance vision, but the up-close is beginning to fade...as a longbow shooter, I’ve begun to rely on muscle memory and years of habit to keep my arrow alignment correct in my peripheral vision but still burning a hole in my target while I am able to still see it clearly. 

...will have some decisions to make if/when the distance vision starts to go.


----------



## siskiyou (Apr 4, 2013)

I wear contacts for seeing at a distance and a verifier to clear up my pins. But through the verifier my target isn't crisp. After missing a cow elk due to low light conditions and not getting enough light through the verifier, I've switched to a 5/16" peep housing, and 5/16" verifier. There doesn't seem to be a perfect solution.


----------



## Mitox (Apr 21, 2019)

I need to try the claifier


----------



## Mitox (Apr 21, 2019)

And probably then the verifier


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

mudd32 said:


> Clarifiers & verifiers....the fountain of youth for old eyes!!!


This, used them the first time this last year. Didn't realize how fuzzy my pins were before.


----------



## Crf4fitte (Dec 11, 2018)

It js a struggle,havnt found best setup for hunting but verifier better than not using anything for hunting 1/4"


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

siskiyou said:


> I wear contacts for seeing at a distance and a verifier to clear up my pins. But through the verifier my target isn't crisp. After missing a cow elk due to low light conditions and not getting enough light through the verifier, I've switched to a 5/16" peep housing, and 5/16" verifier. There doesn't seem to be a perfect solution.


Your rite, I don't think there isn't a perfect solution. I think the best solution is to ditch the verifiers, use green fibers and use a single pin. If you want multiple pins slow the bow down so you can gap the pins more. Also while aiming look thru the fiber more and see it in your secondary vision. For me I am way more accurate seeing a clear target than pins.


----------



## cwmoss (May 17, 2019)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> As kballer said, cataract surgery can (and most likely will) be the difference! My vision had gotten to the point I had to carry binoculars to see where the arrow hit at 15 yards! Further, I couldn't see a street sign until I was already in the intersection. I thought my Kindle had dark gray text on a light gray background.
> 
> Enter cataract surgery (you get one eye done, and later the second eye). After having had the first eye done, I went home and turned on the TV. The first thought I had at that point was that my wife had bought me a new TV. THE BRIGHTNESS, SHARPNESS, AND COLOR had been totally unknown to me for years!
> 
> ...


I had the cataract surgery 3 years ago and haven't needed glasses since. It was amazing going in, having one eye done, coming out and seeing so clearly with just the one eye, then couldn't wait for the second eye to be done.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Played the verifier/clarifier multi pin game for a few years, finally my dominant eye cataract expanded into multiple fingers and refracted light so bad every light was a star. Had worn contacts up until then now after the surgery in 2015 I been able to see pretty well and use a single pin sight.


----------



## bowslinger 2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep you hit the nail right on the head, I am with you


----------



## glennt1948 (Oct 30, 2016)

Feb 2019 I had cataract surgery and now have 20-15 vision in my dominant eye and 20-20 in the other eye. Really made a huge difference. I paid quite a bit extra to get the corrective crystal lenses instead of the standard lenses that Medicare pays for.


----------



## glennt1948 (Oct 30, 2016)

This might be a duplicate from above but here goes. I am 71 and had cataract surgery in Feb of this year. Paid extra for corrective crystal lenses. Now have 20-15 in dominant eye and 20 20 in the other. Really helps in all the venues.


----------



## Kevt2104 (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm 58 wear bifocals use a verifier lens in peep to clear up pins and target shoot without my glasses


----------



## sawdust1957 (Aug 23, 2017)

yes the verifier sounds like the way to go if you dont want to wear glasses


----------

